# Circuito ritmico para motor de luces



## jfranco (Sep 17, 2008)

hola amigos del foro aqui subo interesante circuito ritmico para un motor de luces sencillo pero muy util tengo otro circuito mejorado lo subire mas adelante la maquina que yo arme fue un derbi esta en el siguiente enlace saludos a todos desde Peru.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2008)

muy buen diseño.

muy buen aporte. siempre esta bueno tener esquemas a mano para hacer luces caserita.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2008)

No es muy audiorritmico tu derbi...en todo el video habra cambiado 2 veces como mucho el sentido de giro


----------



## jfranco (Sep 18, 2008)

claro  el video lo puse solamente de ejemplo para las personas que no sabian lo que es un derbi .....este circuito lo hice varias veces ajustando su sensibilidad al sonido puede verse con claridad el movimiento...tengo otro circuito mejorado  tratare de subirlo ...


----------



## alexus (Sep 19, 2008)

por casualidad algun circuito o idea para hacer una luz robotica audioritmica, de verdad lo necesito, es el proyecto de fin de curso! dede ya gracias!


----------



## jfranco (Sep 19, 2008)

tu  luz robotica pude usar motores paso a paso existen varios circuitos refentes a ese tema hi va el otro circuito ritmico


----------



## alexus (Sep 19, 2008)

si es lo que pienso usar, motores paso a paso.. te dejo una idea de lo que quiero hacer


----------



## jfranco (Sep 19, 2008)

estos son cabezas moviles son programados en consolas especiales usan un leguaje llamado dmx para poder programar sus movimientos arriba abajo izquierda derecha  cambio de gobos y colores...osea puedes no solamente conectar una sino varias en una cadena muy larga de estos aparatos otro tipo de ellos son los llamado scaners usan espejos .


----------



## alexus (Sep 19, 2008)

si e sentido hablar de el..
no tenes algun circuito de algo asi?


----------



## jfranco (Sep 19, 2008)

tengo solo tutoriales sobre luces roboticas


----------



## alexus (Sep 19, 2008)

bueno, te agradeceria si puedes adjuntarlos por aqui..
por lo menospara ir teniendo una idea de por donde arrancar.
dede ya gracias


----------



## jfranco (Sep 19, 2008)

Espero les sirva este tutorial sobre luces roboticas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2008)

el circuito que se puede usar para comandar un motor es un simple audiorritmico de un canal, muchas luces tienen este sistema, un audiorritmico de un canal con salida por triac a 22ov o la tension que tengan en la red, con un motor de esa tension al apagar y encender el motor continuamente se revierte el sentido de giro, como los motores de las jugueras. aca les dejo un post que les puede interesar. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/pap-drivers-esas-cosas-15355/ saludos


----------



## jfranco (Sep 20, 2008)

gracias por el aporte zeta


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2008)

coooorecto. ademas e digo que este tema me es muy inetesante, ademas d imortate, por que soy dj movil y uno de los efectos llamados robots salen fortuna, ademas de que la misma consola para controlarlos tambien sale carita, pero mi idea es hacer una como comento en ese post, pero sin usar dmx, por lo menos por el comienzo, prefiero tener unos cuantos interruptores. saludos


----------



## jfranco (Sep 20, 2008)

yo me dedico al alquiler de luces y luminarias mira este post es para construir la consola con dimmers sub master y master ....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 20, 2008)

Yo habia posteado sobre dmx aca pero no se porq borraron mi comentario :x  :x  :x 
Si me lo van a borrar por lo menos diganme porq   

Lo pongo de nuevo:
YouTube - Selfmade DMX-Scannerhead2
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=kmpos87
http://www.electronicakmpos.es/

Es todo DMX512 hecho en casa   ademas al ser DMX512 es totalmente compatible con los equipos de iluminacion utilizados por DJ's.
Saludos.


----------



## jfranco (Sep 20, 2008)

hola aqui encontraras mas para armar tu consola 
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=18862.0


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2008)

muy buena información, no uso luces para dimmerizar, pero a algun interezado seguro hay, ahora jfranco, te cuento que no se usar pics, asi que hasta ahi llego mi amor por em dmx. saludos


----------



## jfranco (Sep 20, 2008)

igual empezo yo pero en internet podes encontrar bastante información sobre los pics el mas conocido 16f84 ...que tipos de luces usas ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2008)

2 super pines multihaces de colores audiorritmiscos marca elecom, 2 pines giro fijo muy truchitos que uso como para rellenar, un efecto psl que no me acuerdo como se llama, flower algo. un flash chico, un pseudo scanner audiorritmico, un audiorritmico de 3 canales que lo hice yo con 2 lamparas por canal, maquinola de humo elecom, como veras uso todo on/off. por que el resto de las luces salen muy caras, hace un tiempo que estoy experimentando con lasers, ahora me compre un puntero de 5mw verde con los cuales pienso hacer algun efectito junto con un rojo tambien de 5 mw. saludos


----------



## jfranco (Sep 20, 2008)

el derbi tambien es buen efecto ...


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 20, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 cuanto te salio el laser?


----------



## jfranco (Sep 20, 2008)

buenas en algunas maquinas laser e visto que llevan espejos con pequeños motores que hacen los efectos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2008)

claro que es bueno el derby, llena mucho, pero cuando compre el psl me salia unos pesos mas barato que el derby. el laser verde de 5 mw me salio 150 pesos, la verdad muy bueno y potente, pensaba que iba a ser menos poderoso, pero esta re bueno. claro, franco, es con unos motorcitos asi nomas, pero se logran buenos resultados. aca pongo mi ejemplo, realizado con lazer de grabadora de dvd, y 3 motorcitos del tipo que abren las bandejas de las grabadoras o los motorcitos que hacen vibras los joystick de la playstation. 

YouTube - espirografo laser

esto mismo se podria poner en un scanner, y tenes un lindo resultado. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2008)

cabe aclarar que el lazer esta a 3, 5 metros de la pared en que se proyectan las formas, con muchisima luz, ya que era en mi living/comedor/cocina, con 3 lamparas de bajo consumo de 18 watts cada una, asi que hay bastante luz. saludos


----------



## jfranco (Sep 20, 2008)

amigo tienes la foto de tu psl para conocerlo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.psl.it/en/catalogo_search.asp?categ=4&id=384&gruppo=160adv1


simplon, pero muy efectivo. saludos


----------



## jfranco (Sep 20, 2008)

veo que usa una lamp halogena de 100 watts 12v elderbi que yo arme le puse 2 halogenos en serie de 36 v a 400 wattios .me salio bueno para lugares abiertos tambien se puede usar lop halogenos 2 halogenos de 250 wattios a  24 voltios en serie muy interesante tu laser pero me parece o el laser verde se aprecia mejor...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2008)

verde?amigo, anteojos es lo que necesitas, jeje, el verde no sale en ese video, saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 22, 2008)

para que los amigos que nunca vieron un laser de verde, aca les dejo unas fotos de un laser de 5 mw, en la primera foto, la pared esta a masumenos a 35 metors, en la segunda esta apuntada al cielo, guarda que la noche esta nublada, por eso se ve taaan bien, pero sirve como ejemplo, paciencia con las fotos que quiro poner thumbnails y nopo sepo como. saludos


http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00052qx6.jpg


http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00054ue1.jpg


----------



## jfranco (Sep 22, 2008)

hola zeta muy bueno tu proyecto pero dime como haces para el movimiento del laser con los motorcitos del dvd podrias subirlo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 22, 2008)

simple, en el eje del motorcito pegas un espejito, que este centrado respecto al eje, pero que no este perpendicular al chasis de motor, o sea con un pequeño angulo, lo reflejado por un espejo lo reflejas en otro, y este reflejo a su vez en otro, variando las velocidades de los 3 motores se obtienen esas figuras que ves en el videito. fotos no te puedo postear por el momento ya que lo tuve que desarmar y no le saque ninguna, pero en cuanto lo vaya armando ire posteando fotos. eso si no esperen calidad de armado, por que como sigo en preliminares no le presto mucha atensión al acabado. saludos


----------



## jfranco (Sep 22, 2008)

claro amigo zeta esperamos tu laser


----------



## alexus (Sep 25, 2008)

muy buenos aportes! sobre las roboticas alguien posee alguna información? y sobre la mecanica de la cerbi y algun equipo de estos? todo sirve! ejejejejej


----------



## jfranco (Sep 25, 2008)

bueno  puedes utilizar dos halogenos de 250 watts a 24 voltios..conectados en serie con su respectivo transformador los contactos pueden ser unpar de rodajes el motor esta entre 30  a 45 rpm acondicionas un eje para colocar los rodamientos tomare algunas fotitos para que te hagas idea amigo


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

ya puestos estaria bien hacr uno asi.. para una fiesta..


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

eso es exactamente lo que quiero hacer, pero llegue hasta lo de tener la idea, hasta puse un post para que me ayuden, pero no tuvo aceptacion. saludos


----------



## jfranco (Sep 26, 2008)

el foco es un halogeno de eso de 500 watts que se usan en reflectores el disco parece para cambiar los colores lo interesante el lente que lleva delante ...como veras tmabien lleva un motor que debe ser ritmico o paso a paso no especifica pero suponiendo que sea un motor ritmico las revoluciones debe andar por los 30 a 40 rpm en ella va el espejo...con retazos de planchas galvanizadas muy delgada puedes preparar tus accesorio para el espejo que segun se ve tiene una ligera inclinacion para que el haz  de luz gire haciendo circunferencias es cuando tu ponias un espejo delante de un rayo de luz y lo movias en circulos ....puede buscar de filmadoras desechadas el lente de enfoque lo colocas y luego mueves de adelante para atras la base del foco encendido proyectandolo al espejo y este rayo asu ves a una distancia de unos 15 metros alguna pared ahi ves que la imagen sea nitida yo te recomendaria un halogeno de 250 wattss a  24 voltios ya que se proyeectan mejor


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

o mejor la lente la tengo de una lupa
pero u yna luz de las largas de un coche un foco de xenon de las largas ! eso si alumbra y lo pasas por eso y ..pero un foco de xenon se enciendo con mas de eso se enciend de solo con 12 VOlt o encesita alguna bobina de alta tension?


----------



## jfranco (Sep 26, 2008)

esas luces largas del coche o neblineras como se llaman usan tambien un tipo de halogenos....mira de los que yo te hablo son estas.....muy buenos para tu proyecto en caso del lente de esas lupas grandes probe una y no me funciono con un flower pero como aca solamente vas a proyectar un punto de luz podria funcionar pero yo te dije por las de las filmadoras los focos de xenon que se usan son los de descarga llevan un  circuito usan un voltaje diferente llevan transformadores toroidales elevadores te complicariasl a vida para empezar puedes usar ese foco


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

da buena luz?' quiero decir luz blanca


de donde saco eso
jajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

los focos de xenon no se prendenasi no mas, por eso el sistema pal auto sale un lindo billete, la lampara la tengo, los motres paso a paso, los lentes tambien. mi problema es como mover los pao a paso con exactitud sin usar pic


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

esa lampra tengo yo para usar.  saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

pues hay varias tuto sobre eso
tienes lindos IC!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

hasta ahora no encontre justo lo que necesito


----------



## jfranco (Sep 26, 2008)

claro yo hice el efecto con este foco es muy bueno y de larga vida .......bueno para la luz blanca podrias usar un foco de descarga


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

pero bueno ese foco tiene nombre en especial? como se llama cual el su uso habitual?'


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

tengo entendido que se usa en los proyectores digitales, de esos que conectas a la compu


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

y porque ho usus el circuito que hay en la primera pagina no es paso a paso el motorpero se supone que es ritmico pones un micro con un pre de ganacia 5 y luego unmototr con un reducto engrasado y.........


----------



## jfranco (Sep 26, 2008)

mira mayormente las luces como flower derbis  distitntos efectos llevan estos focos los focos de descarga las utilizan scaner cabezas moviles etc


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> y porque ho usus el circuito que hay en la primera pagina no es paso a paso el motorpero se supone que es ritmico pones un micro con un pre de ganacia 5 y luego unmototr con un reducto engrasado y.........




por que yo lo que quiero es controlar los gobos y colores a mi antojo


----------



## jfranco (Sep 26, 2008)

porque no pruebas los circuitos de este foro de motores pap luego ves las modificaciones que les debes hacer hay varios controlados por  pc y sin ella


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

pues amigo solo te queda y por lo menos yo lo are asi un pic 
como mi adorable amigo e inconfundicle 16f84a con eso controlas todo colores ,espejo, dibijo, y puedes hacer que cuando actives un coton el espejo se ponega ritmico...etc..


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

o lo meojr de todo un ic un pap y un puerto paralelo de orenador y tachann... programa de control de pap y eres dios menajando luces




http://images.google.es/imgres?imgu...a&channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:es-ESfficial&sa=G


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

sip, esas cosas si las vi, pero mi problemon es que no tengo idea de pics ni de programacion en pc


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

estuve viendo de hacerlo por dmx, pero se me complica en la placa que le tengo que poner al artefacto, no asi a la interface con la pc


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

pues haz la que controla por puerto paralelo unos cuanto opto acopladores y un macho de paralelo te bajas un programa o algo y punto..


http://images.google.es/imgres?imgu...a&channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:es-ESfficial&sa=G


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

parece que estoy en contra de lo que me dicen, no se enojen. en la notebook no tengo puerto paralelo


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

mmm
pues serial
jajaajajajajajajajajajaja ostia no se si se puede con seria yo siq uieres te doy un pcb de un programador echo por mi abase de mezcla de otros jajaj que va de puta madre solo que no sobre programar llo tengo para hacer cosas que ya viene con el .hex y solo abrir y programar pero si tiene amigos que sepan no creo que le cueste mucho hacerte un favor no creo que sea dificil controlar 3 motores paso a paso .....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

esteeeeeeeeeeem, no me lo vas a creer pero no tiene serial tampoco, solo usb


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

pues joder
jajaj es que no tiene ordenador de sobremesa..?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

nopo, por el momento solo notebook, es un cañon en cuanto a las piezas internas, pero la comunicacion con el exterior se me complica un poco, 4 usbs, red, wifi, regrabadora de dvd, listo, nada mas


----------



## alexus (Sep 27, 2008)

hola amigos como estan?
como a crecido este porst! esta muy bueno! por estos lados hay gente que sabe! nuevamente y espeor no ser reiterativo, me dirijo a ustedes en busca de ayudas, ideas etc..
quiero construirme unas luces roboticas como las que adjunto en las imagnes, que proyecten figuras y colores.. y les pido algun bosquejo de la mecanica del derbi, ya que ese proyecto ya esta encaminado.
sobre las roboticas si puede ser sin pic ni dmx mejor! desde ya gracias!


----------



## jfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

hola alexus yo hice el primer equipo me quedo bueno nada que envidiar a los importados muy sencillo y potente tomare una fotos en unos dias los subo para que veas el mecanismo del derbi sobre las dems luces deberia haber información ala mano para no solo poder fabricar contruir sino tambien reparar estos aparatos que encontramos en todos lados ya ..... tanto del mecanismo como de sus circuitos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 27, 2008)

los agressor, derby, los hongos en cualquiera de sus versiones, son faciles de hacer, se encarece el hacerlos en las lentes coloreados, creo yo. el problema son el resto que pusiste, las veo complicadas esas son las que me quiero hacer yo. aca les dejo un link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/pap-drivers-esas-cosas-15355/


----------



## jfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

mira zeta yo compraba los lentes transparentes y los coloreaba con pintura acrilica la misma que se pintan los focos reflectores con un poco de paciencia te quedaban como de fabrica


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 27, 2008)

por estos pagos hasta los transparentes estan caros, que los pario. veo precios en la web de otros paises y me quiero morir, por que ni siquiera por aproximacion se acerca el valor. por ejemplo, esos lentes en eeuu estan, digamos, 2 dolares, aca estan 15 dolares


----------



## jfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

bueno pienso que todos podemos colaborar con la información que busquemos o tengamos para enriquecer este foro sobre las roboticas su mecanismo y circuitos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 27, 2008)

aca les dejo unas ruedas de colores y gobos, ademas de algunas fotos de los circuitos que usan estos equipos http://www.sendspace.com/file/lvw8kh


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 28, 2008)

yo pense ocn papel caro de ese de colores hacer una rueda pero creo que ..eso con el calor es presa facil de los Watt desprendidos...

las lentes yo yengo una de unos 3 pulgadas o masl 

pero con lupas de los mercadillos comprar 6 lupas a 60 cetn jajaja y las pintas le sacas la lente .. y punto...pero pinyura que pintura trasnparente de colores?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 28, 2008)

para que no se te quemen los papeles de colores tenes que usar unas hojas especiales, se llaman gelatinas, o por lo menos con ese nombre se conocen aca en argentina. la pintura es para pintar precisamente las lamparas o las parabolas de los artefactos, pero no se exactamente como se llama. saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 29, 2008)

muchas gracias! muy buena información, en cuanto a las roboticas no pido nada de dmx ni nada de eso, solo quiero que se muevan en una secuencia o que sean audioritmicas nada mas! desde ya muchas gracias! se acepta la mecanica del derbi y de alguna roboticA!


----------



## jfranco (Sep 29, 2008)

asi es amigo se llaman gelatinas o filtros resisten la alta temperatura de los focos...aunque tambien los puedes pintar con pintura acrilica o esmalte acrilico tambien resiste el calor ....


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> verde?amigo, anteojos es lo que necesitas, jeje, el verde no sale en ese video, saludos


Yo lo veo verde  jaja, estabamos hablando de otro laser  el verde esta mejor porq no hace falta humo... el ojo es mas sensible a esa longitud de onda.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahh me olvidaba... vean este link 

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=adjlighting

y busquen los que digan "under the hood" para ver como funcionan.
Espero que les sea util, saludos.


----------



## jfranco (Sep 29, 2008)

asi es amigo fernando e visto laser azules rojos pero me quedo con el verde


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 29, 2008)

vi estos under the hood, muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy buenos esos videos, lastima que hay pocos


----------



## alexus (Sep 30, 2008)

la mecanica del derbi?!| por favor cualquier foto dibujo, etc... de verdad lo necesito! desde ya gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 30, 2008)

Ya que estamos con el tema de las luces "DIY (do it yourself, hazlo tu mismo)" alguien podria subir algo de información sobre la parte optica (lentes TRIPLET, fresnel, lentes condensadoras...etc)
Ah despues si encuentro subo unas fotos de mi invento... es un sistemita de enfoque hecho con el motor y la reduccion de un escanner viejo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 30, 2008)

ahi no te puedo ayudar fernando, ya que no dispongo ningun material sobre lo que pedis, siempre que use lentes fue por experimentacion, pero sin saber nada de la materia, estoy interesado tambien, si alguien lo tienen para aportar se agradece. saludos


----------



## jfranco (Sep 30, 2008)

Buenas aqui va un tutorial sobre consolas de iluminacion ....entre hoy y mañana subo las fotitos del derby


----------



## jfranco (Sep 30, 2008)

2da oparte


----------



## jfranco (Sep 30, 2008)

3parte


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 30, 2008)

bajanding


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 30, 2008)

Para que se den una idea de como funcionan las roboticas...a mi me sirvio de inspiracion


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 30, 2008)

aca sigue


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 30, 2008)

Ahora un compiladito de Strobos, hay de 220V y 12V. Para todos los gustos.


----------



## jfranco (Sep 30, 2008)

hola fernando muy buena la información te cuento yo soy del Peru conseguir los lentes no es muy dificil el problema es saber que lente poner a casa uno de estos efectos ..el flower derby hongos llevan distintos lentes que los scaner y cabezas moviles yo probe los lentes de esas lupas grandes en un flower no me resulto nada pero quiza sirva para otro efecto ..en otro momento vi usar lentes de proyectores de filiminas como proyector de imagenes de gobos un prototipo de scaner  le llaman efecto tunel  cuandop se proyecta la imagen aqui un roboscan martin por dentro 


YouTube - MARTIN ROBOSCAN 1016 (PARTE 1)


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 30, 2008)

Claro ese es el tema que me complica... la parte de optica  
Lo de usar una "lupa" sirve pero no se hasta que punto... por lo menos yo probe con un led de 20W (si 20!) y se ve de lujo!

Aca les dejo el link de un programa interesante: El lightning 0.84

http://www.sools.com/index.php?menu=lightning&page=lightning-download&edit=

Esta bueno para empezar con el puerto paralelo   

Adjunto un circuito para manejar motores p.a.p sin pic.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 30, 2008)

el tema se complica cuando queres contar pasos hacia uno u otro lado, o poner un limite de giro, o sea de pan&tilt, y que se haga sin pic ni pc. aca en argentina me parece que sle mas barato comprarse el derby completo antes de comprar los lentes


----------



## jfranco (Sep 30, 2008)

claro el problema es la distancia de proyeccion de la imagen o punto de luz yo coloco el foco a utilizar delante del lente a probar  todo esto delante de una pared a una distancia de unos 15 a 20 metros la imagen o punto tiene que ser nitida de lo contrario mi lente no serviria porque en un escenario la luz solo se veria difusa


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 30, 2008)

Vi los videos... lindo transformador tiene   

Este otro es un efecto que no es muy dificil de hacer... les mando el pdf para que se den una idea

YouTube - ADJ Rover


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 30, 2008)

pa que vean que no miento _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-41134663-_JM_, y un mistyc esta cuanto?200?250?los lentes mas carcaza, motor, etc, se te va el costo, ya se que lo bueno es hacerlo uno mismo, pero que sea por menos plata. en un mensaje que puse unas paginas atras esta el link de descarga de un archivo, dentro encontrararn distintos tipos de ruedas de gobos y colores, pero lo mas interesante son los sistemas de transferencia de energia electrica por el eje del motor para alimentar a las lampara que estan girando. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 30, 2008)

Pero si nos ponemos a hablar del precio de un cabezal inteligente que me decis?
Sale mas barato uno comprado o uno "homemade" ?
Ya se cual es la respuesta...

Ademas con algo casero se pueden lograr muy buenos efectos tambien!


----------



## jfranco (Sep 30, 2008)

zeta bola llevan contactos para la energia pero yo uso rodajes es mas barato y sencillo que conseguir esos contactos sale mas barato hecho por uno  mismo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 30, 2008)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuu fernando en cabezales inteligentes me quedo con los diy, claro que se pueden lograr muy buenos efectos, ahora, franco, lo unico que se me ocurre decirte es fotofotofotofotofotofotofotofotofotofot, jeje, foto?


----------



## jfranco (Oct 1, 2008)

buenas aqui envio esta la primera parte del derby la parte mecaninca espero que les de ideas de como fabricar su proyecto


----------



## jfranco (Oct 1, 2008)

segunda parte del derby


----------



## jfranco (Oct 1, 2008)

Bueno aqui otro modelo de derby


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 1, 2008)

Es una reliquia! El monumento al oxido jejej... tenes algo mas de ese estilo?

Viendo los transformadores gigantes   esos les mando una fuente conmutada que pueden usar para reemplazarlos.
No son dificiles de hacer y a mi por lo menos (con mucho uso) no me han dado problemas.


----------



## jfranco (Oct 1, 2008)

tu crees que puedan alimentar estos tensiones y amperaje ..bueno las q tengo no tengo porblemas hasta hora la  de 36 v a  400w tienen un alcance de unos 50 metros y el amperaje anda rondado arriba de los 10 amperios me serviria esta fuente


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 1, 2008)

Se puede modificar,  si te fijas en la tabla que te da le podes sacar 150W


----------



## jfranco (Oct 1, 2008)

si la vi pero estos foquitos rondan los  800 wattios estan en serie como ves amigo me hablaron de los transformadores toroidales que usan los scanner pero perderian brillo


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 1, 2008)

No necesariamente por usar un transformador toroidal vas a tener menos brillo


----------



## jfranco (Oct 1, 2008)

la fabricacion del derby es facil esto aparatos fueron mis primeros proyectos pero creo que ahora con mas ingenio poderle colocar inclusive otro foco de esos reflectores de 500w  un relay que cambien de foco y tiene un efecto en un tiempo y otro en otro tiempo me parece que ahora la elaboracion es de  un scanner me gustaria que puedas subir alguno de tus proyectos amigo


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 1, 2008)

Revisa en la 3-4 pagina de este tema puse unos link. De electronica Kmpos, es buena información. Lo mejor es que son dmx512 y los podes usar con consolas de iluminacion profesionales


----------



## alexus (Oct 1, 2008)

muy buena información amigos! que lujo! gracias jfranco por lo del derbi! esta muy bueno! 

 pero una preg! los operacionales son lm324? llevan fuente simetrica? si puedes poner el archivo para abrirlo en liveware te lo agradezco! 

no recuerdo si era zeta_bola el que estaba armando el efecto con los punteros laser? puedes porner un bosquejo de como irian los motorcitos y los espejitos?! desde ya muchisimas gracias! esta muy lindo el foro! de verdad!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 1, 2008)

El efecto ese del laser,los espejos y los motores es bien facil. Busca en google "spirograph".
Aca te dejo algo como para que veas como funciona
http://www.laserfx.com/Science/Science8.html


----------



## alexus (Oct 1, 2008)

gracias por la ayuda! hoy compre un puntero laser de 1 mW! jeje es chico pero para empezar da! jeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 1, 2008)

yo empece con los punteritos tipo llavero made in china, creo yo que debe de ser el elfecto mas facil de hacer, lo dificil es conseguir un puntero laser de una buena potencia, por que los precios dejan mucho que desear. en poco tiempo les voy a mostrar en lo que estoy trabajando. saludos


----------



## jfranco (Oct 2, 2008)

hola  como estan saludos a todos los amigos que aportan a este foro aca subo otro circuito ritmico este es mejor que el anterior .. no necesita de ajustar el potenciometro para la sensibilidad del circuito y obtener el movimiento ritmico del motor ....con señales fuertes del equipo  de audio o de equipo de potencia el ritmico se activa y es claro el movimiento del motor...


----------



## alexus (Oct 2, 2008)

hola jfranco como estas? estuve mirando el tuto del derbi, y se me aclaro el panorama y mucho! ya tengo la idea clara! cuando pueda subo algo de mis avnaces! 

preguntas:

 -el tuyo tiene solo un "disco" con las dos lamparas, el del video de la primer pagina de este mismo tema, como seria? es igual al tuyo?

-en el utlimo circuito ritmico que subistes, la salida del operacional IC5d, no esta conectada a ningun lado, queda asi?

por ahora creo que es todo! desde ya muchas gracias! disculpen si mi lenguaje no es muy tecnico, soi mas criollo! jejeje
abrazos!


----------



## jfranco (Oct 2, 2008)

asi es amigo el del video lleva dos lamparas tambien y es igual al mio cada lente refleja dos rayos como podras ver ...
claro ese terminal queda sin conexión ...

aquie te envio los circuitos en livewire 


saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 2, 2008)

podras adjuntar el circuito para ser abierto en liveware?

me asombraste! tan rapida la respuesta! tu me aseguras que el circuito ritmico, con un correcto montaje, funciona de 10?! jeje


----------



## jfranco (Oct 2, 2008)

asi es amigo yo hice los dos circuitos me funcionaron ok el circuito ya lo adjunte descarga el winrar ahi esta el circuito en livewire


----------



## alexus (Oct 2, 2008)

sos un grande! gracias en serio!


----------



## alexus (Oct 3, 2008)

se nos quedo el post! vamo´ arriba!

hay una receta para hacer los vidriesitos de colores, el unico ingrediente que recuerdo es alcohol
 polivinilico, alguien la conoces?

jfranco, cual de los dos circuitos me recomendas? hoy empeze con la mecanica del derbi! desde
ya gracias!
un abrazo!


----------



## jfranco (Oct 3, 2008)

te recomiendo el circuito  numero 2  la pintura es acrilico  igual amigo suerte


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo el alcohol polivinilico lo uso como desmoldeante cuando trabajo con fibra, cuando se seca parece una bolsita de nailon... no se si se puede usar para mezclar con pintura...


----------



## jfranco (Oct 3, 2008)

buenas aqui en esta pagina encontraran numeros circuitos de luces esta muy interesante ..


http://www.publicwarehouse.co.uk/schematics/Lamp and Light.php?page=5


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

muy buen el link! baje algunos circuitos! jfranco el motor que utilizastes para el derbi, de donde lo obtuvistes?
desde ya gracias!


----------



## jfranco (Oct 4, 2008)

lo compre en una tienda de repuestos para luces tiene de todo tipo pero algunos son caros sabes tambien consigues de trgamonedas desechados las vueltas del motor debe estar entre 35 a 45 rpm.......saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

[/quote]

la "receta" para los vidriecitos de colores es algo asi, gelatina sin sabor (de la que no tiene color), alcohol polivinilico, colorante de pasteleria (el que se usa para las toras), y me faltan los demas ingredientes! jejeje


----------



## jfranco (Oct 4, 2008)

no amigo se llaman filtros pero comumente le llaman gelatinas son muy resistentes al calor tienes una variedad de colores tambien los puedes pintar consigues la pintura acrilica o preguntas por ella en un estableciemiento de pintado ...amigo no son viedricitos son lentes los hay redondos tambien cuadrados ...saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

les digo "vidriecitos" a lo criollo, se que se llaman lentes, disculpen si no poseo lenguaje tecnico! lo que pasa es que aqui eso no se consigue! mañana voy a ir a una feria vecinal a ver si encuentro un motor para el derbi! alli se encuantra cualquier cosa! hasta un efecto con laser consegui!


----------



## jfranco (Oct 4, 2008)

claro no te olvides que sea  12 voltios jejejeje


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2008)

Noooo los filtros lee o gelatinas no son lentes!


----------



## jfranco (Oct 4, 2008)

disculpen filtros y gelatinas son lo mismo los lentes son otra cosa.... fernando cuando subes tu invento del que hablastes ...saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

no tenes algo mas sobre tus trabajos?


----------



## jfranco (Oct 4, 2008)

asi es tengo uno que hice con tres motores tipo ovni un motor movia todo el aparato otro mas  movia todo el armazon y otro movia el disco cuando se encencian los tres botaba las luces en todos lados lo hice con los lentes del derby y un foco de 250 estoy ideando colocarle otro foco mejoralo mas


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2008)

queremos ver! jeje


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

ok! que pedo me agarre! vidriectitos, lentes gelatinas, vidriecitos, filtros, lentes gelatinas, filtros, vidriecitos, lentes, gelatinas, lentes, lente aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! 
jejejeje si 12 V! jeje
fernando puedes subir algo de tu proyecto, j franco si tu puedes tambien!


----------



## jfranco (Oct 4, 2008)

claro mas bien buscaba un circuito para combinar los tres juegos de motores  osea primero el primer motor  luego el segundo y despues el tercero luego los tres juntos siguiente que se apague el primero y  queden los dos encendidos osea que tenga varios programas yo lo hago hasta ahora manualmente con un cable de 5 polos cada uno va  aun interruptor y los apago y prendo ami gusto


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

como dijo fernando, queremos ver ese invento! jeje


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

un contador binario de 3 bit no te sirve? buena idea para pensar me distes!


----------



## jfranco (Oct 4, 2008)

si amigo pero se repetiria la secuencia una y otra ves yo deseo algo mas elaborado como de unos 16 pasos


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

adjuntame algun bosquejo! y uno ascendente/descendente ? en binario y de 3 bit claro


----------



## jfranco (Oct 4, 2008)

dibujare el proyecto y lo envio amigos mas bien deseo ver su invento de fer ....


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> para que los amigos que nunca vieron un laser de verde, aca les dejo unas fotos de un laser de 5 mw, en la primera foto, la pared esta a masumenos a 35 metors, en la segunda esta apuntada al cielo, guarda que la noche esta nublada, por eso se ve taaan bien, pero sirve como ejemplo, paciencia con las fotos que quiro poner thumbnails y nopo sepo como. saludos
> 
> 
> http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00052qx6.jpg
> ...



podes adjnuntar algun dibujo o algo sobre el efecto con laser? dede ya gracias!


----------



## alexus (Oct 7, 2008)

ya nadie escribe por aqui? 

preguntas:

como puedo llegar a la entrada de señal del circuito ritmico 2 de jfranco, un electret con preampificador?

amigos, suban sobre sus inventos!


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 9, 2008)

alexus:
lo podrias hacer como tu dices y a la salida del pre agregarle un filtro pasa bajos para que te de un pulso cada vez que se produzca un sonido grave.

saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 10, 2008)

un salteño por el foro! jeje 

puede ser pasa medios? 
para que se mueva un poco mas?


jfranco! amjigo, como estas? te cuento que encontre una casa de equipos de iluminacion y afines, y consegui las famosas gelatinas! 6 colores diferentes, obvio que para el derbi! pero como hago para pegarlas al chasis?

tambien te cuento que estoy haciendome la reduccion para el motor con engranajes de plastico, tendra algun inconveniente? desde ya gracias!


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 10, 2008)

si jeje, espero no ser el unico!

si puede ser, aunque si es para que se mueva un poco mas yo le pondria
un filtro pasa altos.
yo estoy haciendo un efecto con laser y para darle los pulsos le voy a poner un 
pasa altos


----------



## alexus (Oct 10, 2008)

podes postar algo de tu efecto con laser? yo tambien estoy con algo asi! desde ya gracias! ah soy de canelones!


----------



## alexus (Oct 10, 2008)

amigos, ya que no puedo conseguir lentes, sera que el derby lo puedo hacer con lentes de lupa?


----------



## will0214 (Oct 10, 2008)

hola a todos los amigos, soy will0214, he realizado algunas luces ritmicas, deante mano del digo que soy cunamo y aquí se inventa mucho con poco, para dar pulsos a los moteros he utilizado operacionales dobles, uno para el mic ( no tomo la señal de la mescladora sino del sonido emotidopor los altavoces) y el otro para el filtro que voy a utilizar teniendo en cuenta colores y el propódito de cada máquina de luz, agradecería si alguien tiene algunos ejemplos en el empleo de laser, desde ya les estoy agardecido.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2008)

Alexus las gelatinas no se pegan! se ponen en soportes!


----------



## alexus (Oct 10, 2008)

pero estas gelatinas, son como un papel acetato de colores, y en el derby (i creo que en todos los efectos, menos en los pars) van acompañadas de un lente, mi pregunta fue como puedo hacer para fijar estos dos al chasis!

will0214 puedes subir algunos circuitos e información sobre tus inventos?! dede ya grcacias!


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 10, 2008)

en cuanto descubra como subir imagenes las posteo!. todavia no esta terminado
me falta justamente la parte del amplificador y el filtro, la de los motores ya esta y usa 2 16F628
voy a ver si consigo algun AO de fuente simple ya que uso una conmutada simple.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2008)

viste que en letra azul chiquita dice "Para adjuntar imágenes o archivos utiliza el Modo avanzado" asiq tenes que ... usar el modo avanzado


----------



## alexus (Oct 10, 2008)

fernandoae, puedo usar lupas para el derby? y como fijo las gelatinas?

p.d.: espero ver tus inventos!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2008)

Uhhh se me borro lo que escribi! pero bue mira:

http://www.ooshop.es/index.php?cPath=27_413_420&osCsid=db5f9ff32b9990e61d5daad3bc4163a4

Basicamente lo que se hace es poner el fitro en un soporte metalico, pero cualquier alternativa sirve... lo que te digo de no usar pegamento es porq algunas se disuelven.
Y con las lupas diria que se si se puede hacer.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2008)

aca una idea para hacer un obturador


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 11, 2008)

gracias fernandoae
mi proyecto no esta terminado todavia, pero va quedando asi
[/img]


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 11, 2008)

No son muy chicos los espejos?


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 11, 2008)

no, los corte yo y ami me andan bien.
si te fijas uno es mas grande que el otro


----------



## alexus (Oct 11, 2008)

muy buenos aportes amigos! cuando pueda subo algo de mi derby y de el efecto con laser! arubaro22 prueba con tres espejos! da muy buen resultado!


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 12, 2008)

ok gracias por la sugerencia. por ahora lo voy a dejar asi porque es el proyecto de utu, pero despues voy a probar otras cosas para modificarlo.
no estaria mal que subas algo de tu derby


----------



## jfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

buenas amigos del foro aqui envio la pcb del ritmico 2 veo que hay mucha inquitud para fabricar el laser ....


----------



## alexus (Oct 13, 2008)

arubaro22, yo tambien estoy en la utu, en que clase estas? yo en tercero de 
electro-electronica, yo estoy armandome algo asi con el laser, se llama "spirograph"...

si cuando pueda subo algo del derby!


----------



## alexus (Oct 13, 2008)

jfranco, gracias por subir el pcb!


----------



## alexus (Oct 13, 2008)

amigos, como puedo hacer para "dibujar" formas con el efecto? puedo armar un audioritmico de 3 canales para que e controle la velocidad de los tres motores o algo asi? desde ya gracias! cualquier idea sirve!


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 13, 2008)

alexus yo estoy en cuarto de electonica ya entre en la carrera de ingenieria o plan arias como le llaman. con cual efecto quieres dibujar?, si es con el laser depende de lo que quieras dibujar. decime y vemos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 13, 2008)

Nada que ver con el foro... estan teniendo problemas con el msn y hotmail o soy yo nomas?


----------



## alexus (Oct 15, 2008)

disculpa fernando! pero tienes razon! jeje

si exactamente amigo, realizar figuras con el laser, pero el tema es que yo no uso pic ni nada de eso.. ah por las dudas uso 3 motores!

desde ya gracias arubaro22!

porque ya nadie escribe por aqui?


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 16, 2008)

podes variar la velocidad con PWM, yo uso pic porque hice el PWM automatico para que varie solo


----------



## alexus (Oct 16, 2008)

alguna idea para eso amigos? un pwm de 3 motores automatico?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 16, 2008)

hace rato que no recibo mails avisandome que hay mensajes nuevos.empecemos

los derby no usan gelatinas, sino que usan los lentes pintados, las gelatinas no se pegan se usan soportes, por que como dijeron se disuelven, sera cuestion de probar con el pegamento que pienses usar. se pueden usar lupas, de hecho yo lo hice unos inventillos asi. es espirografo es mejor con 3 motores, se logran mas y mejores figuras, yo uso simples potes para variar la velocidad, asi que puedo hacer que quede un cuadrado proyectado, triangulo, triangulos, circulos dobles, de todo, claro que obviamente lineas no. tambien estoy ensayando de poner un espejo de esos que usan las grabadoras de dvd para dirigir los rayos, asi con un solo puntero obtengo 2 rayos de potencia similares, muy buenos, para usar 2 efectos a la vez. se puede hacer un audioritmico de 3 canales, uno por motor, o lo que se les ocurra. saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 16, 2008)

gracias zeta, hacia rato que te andaba buscando! jeje cuando pueda subo algo de mis inventos! jeje  desde ya gracias por todo! sobre el pwm automatico sin pic tenes alguna idea?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 16, 2008)

automatico, no, ni idea, pero se me hace que se puede hacer facilmente, lo tendria que estudiar, por que no estoy muy ducho en el tema del pwm, pero dificil no puede ser. igual a mi me gustaria un poco mas que sea audiorritmico, pero por el momento me convence muchisimo mas la forma amnual paa elegir la forma a proyectar. pronto, las fotos prometidas, saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 17, 2008)

Para el PWM automatico podrian usar generadores de rampa. uno a alta frecuencia 
para el PWM y otro ajustable. y despues un operacional para realizar la comparacion. Si alguno no lo entiende que me avise y hago un esquema.


----------



## jfranco (Oct 17, 2008)

asi es fernando has un esquema


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 17, 2008)

se podria hacer con un astable con 555 y variarle tension por la pata 5 y de esa forma se modula


----------



## alexus (Oct 17, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Para el PWM automatico podrian usar generadores de rampa. uno a alta frecuencia
> para el PWM y otro ajustable. y despues un operacional para realizar la comparacion. Si alguno no lo entiende que me avise y hago un esquema.



asi es fernando, por favor haz un esquema y lo compartes por aqui! desde ya gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 17, 2008)

Esto es casi lo mismo  que propongo: http://circuitdb.com/show.php?cid=174
 En la pata 13 deberia ir otro generador de señal. Tuve que formatear la pc asi q no tengo ningun soft cargado para hacer esquemas..


----------



## alexus (Oct 18, 2008)

gracias fernando por el esquema! creo que me sera mas facil utilizar un audioritmico de tres canales, uno por motor! je no estoy muy familiarizado con esto de las rampas! jeje gracias por todo


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 18, 2008)

ahi van unas fotos de la controladore de mi efecto, controla dos motores y el laser.
cuando este armado subo otras


----------



## alexus (Oct 18, 2008)

buenisimo! cuando pueda subo algo del mio


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 18, 2008)

ahora esta mas armado, el laser va en vez del led azul, lo que pasa es que se quemo haciendo unas pruebas


----------



## alexus (Oct 19, 2008)

muy bueno, para el mio acomode la "optica", osea, los 3 motores/espejos y el laser en un gabiente de fuente at, y la fuente y el posible controlador de los motores (audioritmico, o aun no se que) en otra.. sera necesario colocar algun tipo de lente donde el rayo de luz sale del gabinete al exterior?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2008)

Ningun lente... es un laser y no hace falta


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 19, 2008)

claro que no hace falta ningun tipo de lente a la salida, solamente para colimar bien el haz del laser. saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 20, 2008)

gracias zeta y fernando! disculpen si pregunto mucho! jeje


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 21, 2008)

alexus, quisiera saber en que posicion colocas los 3 motores que usas para el laser, gracias!


----------



## alexus (Oct 21, 2008)

juan.uy dijo:
			
		

> alexus, quisiera saber en que posicion colocas los 3 motores que usas para el laser, gracias!



mira, eso depende del lugar que poseas en un gabiente por ejemplo... de ahi dejas el laser encendido y los vas acomodando para que el rayo salga por donde tu quieras, luego lo apagas marcas donde estan los motores, taladras, atornillas, y quedo pronto! solo es cuestion de probar!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

ensayo y error. los mios los monte sobre unas chapitas de las que se sacan de los gabinetes de pc, de las chapitas que se sacan de las bahias  para montar placas de video y etc, de esa forma puedo regular la posicion donde quiero poner el motor. es algo vvvvvruto pero funcional. saludos


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 21, 2008)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> juan.uy dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo me referia al tercer motor que vos usas, como muestra la foto arubaro22 uso 2 motores y vos 3, no entiendo como van colocados esos 3 motores con respecto a los ejes, no se si me explico bien... gracias!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

ahi puse una foto de como van los 3 espejos, el cilindro negro que se ve a la izquierda es el laser. saludos


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 21, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> ahi puse una foto de como van los 3 espejos, el cilindro negro que se ve a la izquierda es el laser. saludos



gracias zeta!, 

estube pensando, no se si será buena idea 
pero para los que tienen problema a la hora de armar un circuito con pics (como yo), se me ocurrió esto


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 21, 2008)

juan.uy si te fijas la foto que pusiste, en el segundo motor (el que tiene la ruedita celeste) sale el laser, si frente a el le pones otro motor queda bien. Tenes que probar los angulos para que la luz salga hacia el lado que desees.


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 22, 2008)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> juan.uy si te fijas la foto que pusiste, en el segundo motor (el que tiene la ruedita celeste) sale el laser, si frente a el le pones otro motor queda bien. Tenes que probar los angulos para que la luz salga hacia el lado que desees.



Gracias arubaro22! ya me quedo claro, ahora lo voy a llevar a la práctica!


----------



## alexus (Oct 22, 2008)

juan.uy dijo:
			
		

> alexus dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah disculpa si no me exprese bien...
empiezo de nuevo, el laser emite luz, lo refleja en un espejo, lo reflejado en este va a otro, y lo reflejado en este otro es lo que sale al exterior. te adjunto un dibujo de como los uso yo, acepto criticas y sugerencias!

zeta, me cambiastes la pisada, que ventajas tiene la disposicion que se muestra en la foto en relacion a la que yo uso?
 desde ya gracias!


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 22, 2008)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> juan.uy dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfecto ya entendí! gracias vamos a ver que sale


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 22, 2008)

juan, el laser va haste el motor Nº1, de ahi se refleja hacia el motor Nº2 y sale hacia lo que seria el frente.
Hice un dibujo de donde tendria que ir el tercer motor, cualquier duda pregunta.
Saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 22, 2008)

arubaro, que laser usas? un punterito llavero? que te parece la imagen que subio zeta? yo probe y me da el mismo resultado! desde ya gracias! y a las ordenes juan.uy y amigos...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2008)

te cuento que la imagen que subi corresponde a varios modelos de equipos laser chicos de hasta 15 mw creo, son de esos que parece un ovni. en mi proyecto tengo algo parecido a esa configuracion. saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 22, 2008)

usaba un laser de grabadora de DVD y lo enfocaba con el lente de un llaverito, andaba bien de bien el problema es que lo queme y ahora estoy usando un laser de 5mW que lo saque de una lapicera puntero.
sobre lo que bubio Zeta no opino nada porque no hay solo una forma de ubicar los espejos, opino que eso debe quedar a critrio de cada uno. saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 22, 2008)

muy bueno lo del laser, hasta me animaron a hacerme uno.  Amigos los espejos que tengo que usar son espejos comunes y corrientes o tienen alguna caracteristica especial? , me serviria usar un laser de llavero, que desventaja tiene usarlo?

necesitaria un dibujo de como ubicar los motorcito para generar las diferentes figuras como triangulos o circulos.


ahh alguien comento algo de un PWM audioritmico, les cuento que si se puede hacer, y es muy facil, se usa un integrado, el TL494, cuando pueda les subo un esquema.

de antemano gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2008)

yo uso espejos comunes, pero se supone que se tienen que usar los superficiales, que me parece el material de soporte es algo asi como acetato o acrilico, si conseguis de esos con quitaesmalte le sacas la pintura y tenes unos espejos superficiales profesionales. el laser de llavero tiene muy baja potencia, menos de 1mw, pero te sirve porfectamente para hacer pruebas a iniciarte. los motorcitos ponelos como se te ocurran, lo que les da la forma a las figuras son las velocidades de los distintos motores, por ejemplo, el motor 1 y 2 al maximo y el 3 al casi minimo hace triangulo, solo suposicion para que me entiendas. cualquier cosa chifla. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 22, 2008)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> ahh alguien comento algo de un PWM audioritmico, les cuento que si se puede hacer, y es muy facil, se usa un integrado, el TL494


no se si tan facil como hacerlo con un 555 modulando la tension en la pata 5


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 22, 2008)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno lo del laser, hasta me animaron a hacerme uno.  Amigos los espejos que tengo que usar son espejos comunes y corrientes o tienen alguna caracteristica especial? , me serviria usar un laser de llavero, que desventaja tiene usarlo?
> 
> necesitaria un dibujo de como ubicar los motorcito para generar las diferentes figuras como triangulos o circulos.
> 
> ...



bueno oscar, creo que vamos a ser varios los que esperaremos esos esquemas de un PWM audioritmico!


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 22, 2008)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Amigos los espejos que tengo que usar son espejos comunes y corrientes o tienen alguna caracteristica especial? , me serviria usar un laser de llavero, que desventaja tiene usarlo?
> 
> necesitaria un dibujo de como ubicar los motorcito para generar las diferentes figuras como triangulos o circulos.
> .



para mi parecer creo que los espejos comunes sirven, pero por ahi hay alguien que sepa un poquito mas y recomiende otro, eso si creo que tienen que estar bastante centrados como para tratar de evitar demaciadas vibraciones, 
un laser de llavero para mi estaría bien (si queres experimentar en tu casa) ahora si pensas en hace una laser como para una discoteca, creo que deberias pensar en alguno un poco mas potente, hay laser de discoteca que rondan en 60mW como alguno de baja potencia, y te recomiendo uno de color verde ya que aparentan mas potencia para mi.
saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2008)

lo de tipos de esjos lo explique, lo que me olvide de decirte es que como dice juan, tienen que estar centrados, pero yo diria balanceados, para que no vibre, aunque es inevitalbe por que no hay que ponerlos exactamente a 90 grados del eje del motor, hay que ponelo un poquitin desviado. los laser de grabadoras de dvd tienen una potencia de sobra, pero los verdes se llevan el premio, el mio de 5 mw parece de muchisimo mas al lado del rojo de 5 mw. el diodito laser de grabadora de dvd lo podes colimar tranquilamente con el lente de los punteritos laser chino, yo lo hice asi y hasta usaba todo el sistema de calibracion, por que adentro trae un resortito para calibrar el foco, funca de 10. saludos


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 23, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> el diodito laser de grabadora de dvd



zeta, los diodos de la grabadora laser no son peligrosos para la vista? por lo menos si se quiere hacer algun efecto como para una disco.
saludos


----------



## jfranco (Oct 23, 2008)

buenas como estan veo que hay mucho interes en el tema del laser interesantes proyectos pero me gustaria saber si los espejos son perpendicular al eje del motorcito o tienen algun angulo con respecto a este saludos a todos los amigos que colaboran ....prefiero el laser verde es mas vistoso aunque los hay azules y rojos  los hay que hacen graficos saludos y gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 23, 2008)

El espejo va centrado para evitar vibraciones pero no perpendicular al eje para que desvie el haz.


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 23, 2008)

para evitar vibraciones lo mejor son espejos redondos y que el eje del motor este en el centro, como podran ver en mi laser (a los espejos los corte yo), tambien pongo unas fotos de como quedo terminado


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 23, 2008)

todos los tipos de laser son perjudiciales para la vista, lo que sucede con los de las dvdrw es que es de mas potencia que un laser comun, por ende te arruina la vista al toque,siempre hay que tener cuidado cuando trabajamos(boludeamos?) con los laser. franco, el espejo tiene que ir centrado, balanceado, pero con un pequeño angulito para que desfie el haz del laser. si es necesario hago algun dibujin bobo en el paint para que se entienda. en mi gusto personal los laser verdes me encantan, pero no vi ningun azul en persona, con mucha suerte dentro de poco me van a pasar una optica de play3 a la cual le voy a sacar el diodo azul para ver que puedo hacer. saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 24, 2008)

muchas gracias por sus respuestas, les cuento que ya empece a hacer las primeras pruebas y me fue muy bien.

Lo que pienso hacer:

  pegar los espejos, no en la punta de un motorcito como tal, sino en el eje de un pequeño ventiladorcito de 12v como los que usan los dvd, ya que estos tienen mas area para pegar el espejo, tiene mas altura y es facil de ajustar a la caja, ademas de costar lo mismo o menos que los motorcitos.

  el laser de llavero aunque es verdad que no tiene mucha potencia, creo que llena mis espectativas que serian iluminar a menos de 10m hacia adelante con oscuridad total, lo que si toca es destaparlo y soldarle unos cables para alimentarlo sin baterias.

amigo arubaru22 eso que se ve en la salida de tu laser es un vidrio o un lente?

como lo prometido es deuda aqui les dejo el esquema del pwm audio ritmico aunque como dijo fernandoae no se si sera mas facil que el de 555, solamente es un control de velocidad de motores comun, pero agregandole la parte de preamplificación del microfono.

amigos, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, les ire comentando como van las cosas.


----------



## jfranco (Oct 24, 2008)

amigo oscar que tal gracias por tu circuito mas bien podrias explicar el funcionamiento de tu circuito gracias ...


----------



## alexus (Oct 25, 2008)

postee (o postie) un mensaje y no salio..

-jfranco: el laser de arubaro22 utiliza un pwm automatico hecho con 2 pic...

-oscar montalvo: los operacionales de tuc ircuito pueden ser sustituidos por lm324?

-arubaro22, felicitaciones por tu montaje! quedo muy prolijo!

desde ya gracias a todos! cualquier cosa a las ordenes!


----------



## alexus (Oct 27, 2008)

algun pwm sin mosfet? desde ya gracias!


----------



## alexus (Oct 28, 2008)

alguien me puede hacer una breve reseña de los que es un spirograph? desde ya gracias!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 28, 2008)

es el aparatito mediante el cual se hacen las figuras con un laser, desde 2 motores para arriba, por lo general de 2 o 3, cada motor posee en su eje un espejo, en el cual rebota el haz del laser. no se que mas explicarte. saluds


----------



## alexus (Oct 29, 2008)

okey gracias! porque el spirograph que yo conocia es un juego de mesa con el que se hacen dibujos....

gracias zeta! ya termine el mio! cuando pueda subo fotos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Es que la palabra espirografo debe de haber salido de ese artilugio para hacer dibujos, por que con los 3 motores andando si sacas una foto las formas que dibujo el laser se parecen a las formas que se pueden hacer con el espirografo, se esperan las fotos. saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 30, 2008)

ok! en estos dias las subo! alguien mas que me pueda describir lo que es un spirograph?


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 5, 2008)

que ha pasado con este tema? veo que no hay mas interes
alexus, segun lo que pude investigar el "spirograph" es un efecto con laser como el que nos hemos fabricado. no de que mas decirte, solo que espero ver alguna foto del tuyo.
saludos


----------



## alexus (Nov 6, 2008)

yo digo lo mismo amigo arubaro! se nos quedo el post!

Estos dias ya subo las fotos! solo que tengo una duda de ultimo momento! mirando los 3 espejos de frente, tienen que girar en el mismo sentido? en que sentido, horario o antihorario? gracias arubaro! 
ah el spirograph en un juego de mesa! para dibujar!


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 6, 2008)

alexus para 3 motores no se, como habras visto yo uso dos, los cuales giran en sentido hotario. te recomiendo que hagas girar los dos primeros en ese sentido y el ultimo proba para que lado hace mas figuras. si hago girar uno de los mios para el otro lado no hace muchas figuras.
espero te sirva, saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 6, 2008)

si usas 3 motores proba antes de dejarlo fijo, por que es segun que velocidades uses, bah, por lo menos a mi me paso eso. estuve buscando el spirgraph que tenia hecho, pero no lo encontre, no se que fue de la vida del pobre, asi que sera cuestion de que haga otro. saludos


----------



## alexus (Nov 7, 2008)

gracias amigos! arubaro. puedo "copiar" tu idea de los sticker en el gabinete? je desde ya gracias!


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 7, 2008)

alexus, podes hacer todo igual si queres (pero tengo derecho de autor jeje). mas tarde te subo las imagenes que tengo y usa las que quieras.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 7, 2008)

aca te subo un extracto de una pagina donde estan algunos de estos stickers. saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 7, 2008)

la primera es la que yo use, pero le borre las especificaciones y le puse las de mi laser


----------



## jfranco (Nov 8, 2008)

buenas como van ....los motorcitos de los espejos del laser giran a toda velocidad en sentido horario? segun se ve llevan algun circuito ritmico o  regulador de velocidad ?  hay información de estos circuitos ......gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2008)

yo diria que el sentido no importa


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 9, 2008)

el sentido de giro no importa siempre y cuando los dos motores lo hagan para el mismo lado, pero prueben asi se sacan la duda. no olviden que solo probando se sabe y aprende como funciona y descubriran de que manera les conviene mas.
saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2008)

Alguien tiene algunos links parecidos a este?

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/games/006/index.html


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 9, 2008)

tengo, te busco, de todas maneras para hacer un efecto de ese tipo no se necesita ningun tipo de pics ni nada raro, solo un audiorritmico de un canal con microfono electret, el motor cambia de sentido de rotacion al cortar y suministrar energia repetidamente, esto lo hace el audiorritmico. agarra un motor de 220v de los que se usan para estas cosas y conectalo a 220, y desenchufalo y enchufalo otra vez, y desenchufalo, bue se entedio la idea, al hacer esto cada vez que lo energizas cambia de sentido. si no me entienden preparo algo tonto y rapido y lo filmo. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2008)

La parte de la electronica no es mi problema,ademas manejo con el puerto paralelo los motores para hacerlo audiorritmico (uso el lightning 0.84), lo que ando buscando son ideas sobre la parte de optica y mecanica... tenes algo?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 9, 2008)

tengo, me tengo que fijar en la otra compu los links, pero que andas buscando? o que te hace falta? por que por ejemplo para la parte optica casi todo es pruba y error, aunque esten los calculos hay algunos muy dificiles de hacer, y por la parte mecanica es segun que materiales consigas, y por lo que se estas en una isla, se te puede complicar conseguir muchas cosas


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2008)

Algo para perder el tiempo... alguna idea para mover un espejo... algo similar al q-roll 250 de chauvet 
http://www.chauvetlighting.com/insignia.html


----------



## alexus (Nov 10, 2008)

muy buenos efectos, el primero me gusto, como se haria para hacerlo sin pic? 
arubaro22 gracias por tus aportes
 fernando, se nota que de esto sabes
zeta, sos un grande!

les parece si hacemos el primer efecto con "electronica comun" osea, nada de pic?


----------



## jfranco (Nov 10, 2008)

hola fernando la primera imagen aca en Peru le llamamos   flower  o  tunel y pero el de la imagen es fijo le puede poner un motor para q gire de izquierda a derecha unos 180 grados luego con un relay inviertes la polaridad del motor y regresa ...es sencillisimo los espjos estan pintados aunque los hay importados los puedes pintar con pintura acrilica el asunto de todo es el enfoque yo me hice 3 de esos primero te consigues el lente q es parecido a una lupa luego fijas el foco y luego enfocas los espejos los mueves de adelante hacia atrashasta encontrar mayor nitidez mayormente lo hacen con un halogeno de  150 watts por  24 voltios queda muy bueno .........


----------



## alexus (Nov 11, 2008)

ouch no puedo subir las fotos! tamaño exedido!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 11, 2008)

Usa el picture manager del office y bajales la resolucion


----------



## alexus (Nov 12, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> La parte de la electronica no es mi problema,ademas manejo con el puerto paralelo los motores para hacerlo audiorritmico (uso el lightning 0.84), lo que ando buscando son ideas sobre la parte de optica y mecanica... tenes algo?



podrias poner el circuito de la "interfaze" que utilizas para mover el motor?  descargue el software, esta muy bueno y me gusto el ejemplo que se llama "beat example" o algo asi.. por eso queria preguntarte si tenes el circuito de alguna interfaze para usar con el lightning 0.84, para 9 lamparas, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 12, 2008)

yo creo que para el spirograph no se necesitaria un pwm audio ritmico como tal, sino mantener el motor en una velocidad por ejemplo del 25% y al detectar por medio de unos comparadores la señal de audio, cambiar a 100% o por pasos y a el control de cada uno de los tres motores colocarles unos filtros para que cada motor gire a una velocidad pero por rango de frecuencia, bajos, medios y altos.
Yo creo que asi se lograrian efectos mas vistosos..

comentarios?


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 12, 2008)

Alexus aca te envio el link de las interfaces de luces:
http://discolitez.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=DiscoLitez.Hardware

Usando un par de integrados llegas a 32 canales... aunque si no te alcanzan despues te explico como conseguir mas.

En el caso del motor tenes que hacer cuatro circuitos iguales... uno por cada bobina...


----------



## alexus (Nov 13, 2008)

muchas gracias fernando, tengo que usar la de optos y triacs?! creo que si, haber si entendi, yo inicio el programa, suponete que armo la de leds, empiezo a reproducir con windows media, y los leds hacen lo que el programa en el monitor? o tengo que instalar algo mas?

y como lo prometido es deuda, aca vanlas fotos de mi laser!


----------



## jfranco (Nov 13, 2008)

hola alex te falto una fotito desde afuera al interior del laser


----------



## alexus (Nov 13, 2008)

tengo pero no pude subirla, diganme que les parece y alguna critica, sugerencia, etc...


----------



## jfranco (Nov 13, 2008)

me parece amigo alex q el laser su angulo abertura es corto se podra ampliar eso .....como poder hacer las figuras de lisajus  .....tambien  un saludo y felicitaciones por tu esfuerzo asi poco a poco vas a ir puliendo tu proyecto


----------



## alexus (Nov 13, 2008)

fernando, en el circuito de la interfaze para el motor pap, que nuemero de pines del puerto paralelo utilizas? para un motor de 4 bobinas claro, y usas el lightning tambien para manejar este?
gracias y disculpa la molestia!


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 13, 2008)

hola amigo

felicitaciones se ve bastante bien tu proyecto con laser.
te quiero hacer una consulta ¿ que alcance tiene tu proyecto, distancia que llega el haz?
talento hay en todos lados

saludos desde chile ;-)


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 14, 2008)

alexus felicitaciones por tu proyecto, quedo muy lindo y prolijo. cuando quieras te ayudo para ponerle pic asi anda solo. ¿quie laser usaste?
saludos


----------



## alexus (Nov 14, 2008)

e-nixx:
un punto fijo, se proyecta a mas de 100metros, cuando formos figuras, no se porque pero como que hay perdidas y solo logro 10 o 20 metros, (figuras nitidas)...

arubaro22:
use un puntero, de esos chinos, los consigo por $20! jejeje super laser!, lo unico que hice fue cortarlo y soldarle un par de cables, con un resistencia de 27 ohm en serie con el positivo, y lo conecto con un cargador de (M) motorola jeje.. nada mas!
bue, ayuda aceptada! a hacerlo con pic entonces!

los invito a participar en este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28317.html

gracias por todo!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 14, 2008)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> fernando, en el circuito de la interfaze para el motor pap, que nuemero de pines del puerto paralelo utilizas? para un motor de 4 bobinas claro, y usas el lightning tambien para manejar este?
> gracias y disculpa la molestia!



Podes usar cualquier pin de salida del puerto porque despues en definitiva lo configuras desde el programa.Y si, uso el lightning 0.84 
uso un "multibutton" conectado al panel del lpt, de ahi despues haces cuatro escenas, una con cada paso del motor. Agarras el modulo "beat" o un "pulse" y lo conectas a un "next scene" y ahi ya tenes el pap girando.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 14, 2008)

ahh alexus el tema del laser busca porq por lo menos en neuquen yo encontre unos a 4$... que para empezar a probar estan bien.. pero el problema justamente es lo que mencionas, que cuando se mueven se ven poco.Mi recomendacion es que juntes unos pesos y te compres uno verde de algunos mW, yo no tengo mucha confianza para comprarlo por mercadolibre asiq tendre que esperar a que surja algun viajecito por ahi


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 15, 2008)

para usar lasers hay que tener en cuenta la potencia. no pueden superar medio vatio de potencia, pues sino pasan a ser de media, y alta, y son peligrosos.

como dato, los lasers de llavero tienen 50mW y tiran bien lejos y se ve cuando se mueven.

obviamente eso no sirve para shows. pero en los shows tambien se usa vapor de agua con glicerina, (maquina de humo) para resaltar los haces de luz del laser.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 15, 2008)

Yo use un lasercito de esos de llavero y dice que tiene una potencia de 1mV, y es verdad lo del humo ya que los colores oscuros parece que absorven la luz del lacer en cambio proyectando en colores claros como el blanco se ve bien.

muchachos como haria para darle mas tamaño a la figura, yo necesito el spirograph para un salon pequeño pero la figura me sale muy pequeña, para la distancia que manejo y no quisiera armar mas de un laser.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 15, 2008)

Inclinando mas los espejos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 15, 2008)

los llaveros laser tienen menos de 1mw, los verdes que venden en mercado libre por algo asi como 150 mangos son de 5mw, ese es el que tengo yo y realmente se ve lejos y fuerte, lo tengo que poner en el espirografo para que lo vean


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 15, 2008)

Pero en M.L. no se si comprar... hay uno de 150$ de 5mW y otro al mismo precio de 15mW... algunos son medios chantas... no sabes alguna otra forma de conseguirlos Zeta?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 15, 2008)

fijate alguno que te haga envios a tu casa y que ademas tenga unas cuantas buenas calificaciones de ese producto, el mio me salio buenisimo, que queres que te diga, en una de esas tuve buena suerte, pero bue, no soy termometro de nada. no se donde comprarlos fuera de mercado libre, por que los que se consiguen por lo general son los rojos como los punteritos chinos, que vienen en una lapicera para hacer presentaciones. o sea, fuera de ml ni idea ande lo podes ocnseguir, pero confia que todo va a salir bien, jeje


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 15, 2008)

Esto es lo que tengo armado para probar con el puerto paralelo:
YouTube - LED EFFECT
Ahi no esta audiorritmico ni nada, solo estaba viendo la secuencia de las bobinas.
Es un motor de 48 ppv y 12V


----------



## alexus (Nov 17, 2008)

fernando, podes explicarme bien como es eso de configurar el puerto, siempre aplicado al "beat example" como te dije los otros dias.. porque le conecte unos led y no asi nada, solo quedaban prendidos  nada mas! por ahora es todo! un abrazo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 19, 2008)

gracias fernandoae por tu respuesta, voy a probar y despues les cuento...


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 26, 2008)

Que onda con el foro? no me llegan notificaciones 
Ahi les mando el esquema basico para manejar motores, lo que tienen que hacer es crear 4 escenas con los pasos del motor...


----------



## jfranco (Nov 26, 2008)

hermano en que progama estan no me habren los archivos gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 26, 2008)

Es para el lightning 0.84 (lo subi mas atras)


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2008)

Lamentamos informaciónrmarles que el tema ha muerto, digamosle adios.
Nahh igual hay un tema similar a este donde pueden pasar y ayudarnos un poco https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=154907#154907


----------



## alexus (Dic 9, 2008)

a su familia, nuestro mas sentido pesame


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 9, 2008)

fernando, lamentablemente concuerdo con vos y tenes razon. ya no pasa nadie por aca, de todas maneras como has dicho esta el otro tema similar.
alexus: la familia somos nosotros   , yo agarre el tema empezado, pero vos y fernando desde el principio.

saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 9, 2008)

ouch jejejej


----------



## treblo (Mar 16, 2010)

hola gente del foro....miren encontre este circuito  es de luz ritmica de tres canales la cosa es que creo que anda....pero no c si es un buen circuito la verdad queria saber sus opiñones el link es este                                                                        http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm

gracias


----------



## alexus (Mar 16, 2010)

fijate bien... y decime si encontras algo raro je je je je


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 17, 2010)

Yo si! Yo si! Yo si! Que no hay motores en el circuito! y que no coincide con el titulo del post... era eso alexus?


----------



## treblo (Mar 17, 2010)

huuuu perdona la molestiaaaa!!!!!.....-.-....te molesta mucho si lo pregnto a*C*a?!?.....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/vi...=154907#154907.....


----------



## alexus (Mar 17, 2010)

yo fernando!! hay un corto!!, mediante una resistencia.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 18, 2010)

Nahh todo bien treblo 
No le preste mucha atencion al circuito porque ando con un ataque de alegria, mi profe de electronica de la secu tiene un local de reparacion y estaba de limpieza, asi que ligue 10 televisores, 1 monitor, aspiradoras y algunas bombas de lavarropas, 6 equipos de musica... imaginate como ando, las manos con ampollas  en los equipos me encontre  con unos stk4142 de 25WRms x 2 (4 de c/u), potenciometros motorizados, displays, LOS TRAFOS, que se yo, de todo!

Donde esta el corto?


----------



## treblo (Mar 18, 2010)

todo bien yo tambien taba cansado!..ajjajajjja...bueno a ver...la verdad que no veo el corto...:S....


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 27, 2010)

hola alguien armo el circuito para la derby que se muestra al principio ademas de la persona que lo posteo?

Saludos


----------



## DaRkaNgEl21689 (May 29, 2011)

Hola q*UE* tal , me intereso tu proyecto , no se si podrias compartir tus esquemas , te agradeseria mucho , ya q*UE* tambien quiero armarme uno ..


----------



## almendra (Jun 14, 2011)

tengo un par de luces dmx como las puedo manejar desde lejos ?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2012)

que tan  lejos? metros? kilometros?
Con que? con la pc? con un celular?


----------

